# KCBS Certified Barbecue Judging Class



## Bruce B (Dec 17, 2009)

The Great Lakes Barbecue Association will be sponsoring a KCBS Certified Judging Class on Saturday February 20th, 2010 in Royal Oak, MI.(just north of Detroit) The class will run from 9:30am to approximately 2pm depending on class size. The instructors for this class will be Mike and Theresa Lake from the KCBS. The class fee includes a 1 year membership to the KCBS.

If you are interested in attending this class please send me a PM and I will see to it that an application along with fee information is sent to you.

Thanks!


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, you're going to learn what you been eating.


----------

